# I sound stupid, but I saved a kitten.



## Alex (21/10/15)

*I sound stupid, but I saved a kitten. *



*Published on Oct 19, 2015*
(For licensing / usage, please contact licensing@viralhog.com)

Still shaking! Thank you to the mystery lady that helped and all the people that paid attention and stopped, it was very appreciated. Kitten turned out to be a he, and is resting safely now.



Update - To answer some questions - 
- Named him Skidmark.
- Keeping him for now.
- Have tried to contact person in red car, but she was unavailable. Either to find out if Skids is hers, or to make sure she knows strays are chilling in her undercarriage. She has my number, and a summary of the incident, have yet to hear from her.

Quick update video here - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2hII...


* Category *
Sports

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/15)

I love this person

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

